# Where to buy in bulk....



## FusionWholesale.Com (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the best place to purchase substrate in bulk. It is quite expensive where I get it from currently and would like to save some pennies!! 

Thanks


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

well where do you get it currently petstore,online? etc

I buy mine from Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order 
its cheap enough there


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I get mine from 888 reptiles. 

Also you can use auboise, I think it's cheaper, try google.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Home - Reptile Equipment, Reptile Supplies, Livefood - Reptile Retail


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

try camzoo they had deals on bulk substrate


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

not seen any buy 100 save 20% offers around really, if your looking to buy ALOT maybe try looking for a wholesale company that normally sells to stores?


----------



## king13 (Feb 12, 2008)

*aubiose hemp bedding 20Kg 15 pound inc postage*

hear you go
AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG
pat


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

perigrine livefoods


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

What kind of substrate are you looking for? 
I use Wood chippings from "Pets At Home" for my corn snake, £3 for a good sized pack (and before the "experts" start, I have done this for 10years without a hic-up). I also use peat from my local flower nursery for £3.50 for a 60litre (massive) bag for my tarantulas.


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

king13 said:


> hear you go
> AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG
> pat


I agree best value for money very absorbent excellent for large snakes
Only £8.99 from my local horse feed suppliers


----------



## king13 (Feb 12, 2008)

the plumber said:


> I agree best value for money very absorbent excellent for large snakes
> Only £8.99 from my local horse feed suppliers


 well i got my 20kg bag on friday £8.85 and £7.00 postage
it a realing big sack and well worth the money well pleased
pat


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Evening Everyone,

I Run a Wholesale Business and would be happy to supply you with the goods you require please visit us at www.sjb-pet-supplies.co.uk and submit your details this way i can send you a price list.

We Stock Live Food, Vivs and Acessories


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

This is a 3 year old thread! Pretty sure they don't need it any more.


----------



## Gekozone.co.uk (Oct 28, 2009)

*Wholesale stock available here*

*GEKO Reptile Supplies
Wholesale Clearance Stock Available*​
*MOQ ~ Minimum Order Quantity​*










The prices above do not include VAT or postage fee's. Collection is welcome (Leicestershire). Postage prices will be given on application, as it all depends on what items are wanted. 

Thank you for looking. 

To find out more or place an order email me: [email protected]​


----------

